# Fitting ASA GT1 to 2009 Audi A4 Avant



## Belzebutt (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm looking at getting the ASA GT1 rims for the A4 Avant:








19x8.5, 45mm offset. 
I want the same type of fit that the 19" S-line wheels for the A4 3.2 would get me. Are these wheels a good fit? I'm told that the S-line wheels are 43mm offset, so these GT1 will stick out by 2mm more than the S-line wheels, right? Can anyone confirm the S-Line offset?
Also, do I need to buy tire pressure sensors for these? I have no idea if the Canadian A4 Avant comes with a system or not. If it does, what happens when you put on wheels that don't have sensors? Can you defeat whatever warning comes up?


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

2mm in, not out.


----------



## Belzebutt (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*

Are you sure? According to this, greater offset should push the face of the wheel towards the outside:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...d=101


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Belzebutt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Belzebutt* »_Are you sure? According to this, greater offset should push the face of the wheel towards the outside:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...d=101


that terminology is confusing by pushing the face out they mean more of a flatter face to the wheel. the wheel will sit 2mm further in.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*

correct, they'd go in 2mm assuming both wheels were the same thickness and had the same amount of clearance behind the spokes. Bottom line is the ASA should be exactly were the stock wheel is in the wheel well.

GT1 is due into our warehouses early in April !


----------



## Belzebutt (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oh they're not even out yet!
Another question for our TireRack people: when I go to purchase the wheel it tells me I need to buy TPMS sensors. But I asked at my dealership and the sales guy said that if I get the A4 Avant Premium, it does NOT come with TPMS. He says only the sports package includes TPMS. This is the Canadian model. So do I need it or not?


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (Belzebutt)*

Here's my wife's car on the new ASA GT1s - put on last night!


----------

